# Interview on Sunday



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Well I've been invited from UK for an interview on Sunday at the Airport freezone, I'm sooooooo nervous, I will fly In Sunday back on Mon so pretty hectic ..

Wish me luck lol


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

zovi said:


> Well I've been invited from UK for an interview on Sunday at the Airport freezone, I'm sooooooo nervous, I will fly In Sunday back on Mon so pretty hectic ..
> 
> Wish me luck lol



good luck!
try and get out in your brief 24 hours, even if it is a taxi or metro ride about town


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

vantage said:


> good luck!
> try and get out in your brief 24 hours, even if it is a taxi or metro ride about town


Thanks  yes I have a friend who is going to come and meet me they live in The greens and will take me around 

Nervous as hell lol!!!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good luck  let us know how you go


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Goodluck!


----------



## nikoslive (Dec 21, 2011)

Good luck zovi let us know about the outcome


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

*Best of luck*

Hope it goes well! Let us know your first impressions!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you all I am bricking it


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

remember, there's a big difference between being asked to 'pop in' for an interview up the road, and getting flown half way round the world.
You've obviously impressed thus far. 

forget the nerves..!

(easy for us to say!)


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Eeeeeekkkkkk I'm so excited and my partner is too, so I guess I'm feeling the pressure


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I arrive in Dubai sun 6:45 so friends are coming to get me from airport so they can show me around for few hours before I relax in hotel for the morning ahead, so I'll get to see a little and their apartment in the greens!


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Good luck Zovi :wave:


----------



## Arshleo (Jul 13, 2012)

Good luck, hope you get the JOB


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for good lucks - just leaving for Heathrow airport to catch my flight! 

Such a surreal weekend


----------



## bencyjack1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello,
How was interview.. Let us know about ur result.. we all here excited to know about that....


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

bencyjack1 said:


> Hello,
> How was interview.. Let us know about ur result.. we all here excited to know about that....


The job is in the bag for Zovi, look here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/119067-got-job.html


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

bencyjack1 said:


> Hello,
> How was interview.. Let us know about ur result.. we all here excited to know about that....


Awwww thank you well yes I got the job, busy planning now to move on 8th sept we fly over , can't believe it  so happy x


----------



## staceydr12 (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations Zovi!


----------

